# Battlestar Galactica Browserspiel



## Bundesbaer (9. März 2010)

Für mich als Battlestar Galactica-Anhänger sind das echt gute Nachrichten: http://mmohub.de/spielenews/356/battlestar-galactica-browserspiel-in-entwicklung/ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bisschen sorge macht mir, dass Bigpoint das Spiel entwickelt - aber mal schauen...


----------



## bender777 (23. Februar 2011)

Bundesbaer schrieb:


> Für mich als Battlestar Galactica-Anhänger sind das echt gute Nachrichten: http://mmohub.de/spielenews/356/battlestar-galactica-browserspiel-in-entwicklung/
> Bisschen sorge macht mir, dass Bigpoint das Spiel entwickelt - aber mal schauen...



Das Spiel scheint jetzt in Open Beta online zu sein: Battlestar Galactica


----------



## Sin (10. März 2011)

Ich kann das Spiel nicht spielen, da es auf allen meinen Rechnern Probleme mit dem Unity Player gibt. Habe den Support schon so oft angeschrieben, nie eine Antwort bekommen, ergo werde ich das Spiel nie spielen.


----------



## MeGaBlitz (21. März 2011)

Habs jetzt mal angespielt. Grafisch ist es echt top. Hätte so etwas für ein Browsergame nie für möglich gehalten. Nur irgendwie kenne ich mich mim Spiel nicht aus. Der Einstieg ist alles andere als einfach, wenn man sich ausloggt kommt man wieder ganz woanders zurück. Etwas verwirren mich die "Quests"... Ich hab keinen Plan was ich wo machen muss :/ Mal schaun, muss mich wohl bissl mehr damit beschäftigen.


----------

